# TTRS vs older R8?



## 111laz111 (Feb 12, 2007)

RS owners - when spending c£50K, were you not tempted to go for an early R8 instead?
Just interested in your views as I would be torn.


----------



## jaybyme (Mar 10, 2010)

Two completely different cars.
The TT is an everyday practical economical car,whilst also be faster in everyday use.
The R8 is a great handling good looking true sports car, but for me personally it would have to be a weekend car,not an everyday car, so it wasn't considered.
Now if you asked about a new TTRS or older GTR ,the choice is more difficult.


----------



## Blade_76 (Aug 11, 2004)

Having come from an R8 to the RS, I can say that I do miss my R8 

The RS is fantastic, a tad quicker to 60 than my v8, but it doesn't feel as special as the R8. The R8 is so planted, heavy steering and gear changes making driving in heavy traffic or around town a pain, RS completely the opposite. Both fantastic cars, but for me the R8 is just that bit better - the sound of the v8 is so much sweeter IMO. As for using it as an everyday car, I didn't find it any different to RS, other than the attention it gets.

That said, with the issues I had with the R8, my head (and bank account) says I made the right choice in changing, my heart says I didn't.


----------



## igotone (Mar 10, 2010)

I thought about it at the time I bought the RS, but common sense prevailed in the end. If you're getting an R8 for £50K you're getting an older one. probably with a good few miles under its belt and the likelihood of it developing problems is high compared to a new RS for the same or a bit less money and which will be covered by a 3 year warranty anyway.

An R8 isn't going to be a cheap car to run anyway, so the last thing you need is a problematic one.


----------



## Blade_76 (Aug 11, 2004)

igotone said:


> I thought about it at the time I bought the RS, but common sense prevailed in the end. If you're getting an R8 for £50K you're getting an older one. probably with a good few miles under its belt and the likelihood of it developing problems is high compared to a new RS for the same or a bit less money and which will be covered by a 3 year warranty anyway.
> 
> An R8 isn't going to be a cheap car to run anyway, so the last thing you need is a problematic one.


Mine was low mileage, I'm sure some of the problems were due to it being sat around not being used. I did more miles in two years than the previous owners did in 4.

Running costs, well I've halved my petrol bill almost, servicing only cost me £300 over the 2 years of ownership. Road licence was another story :lol:


----------



## Laynerip (Apr 7, 2014)

I did think about getting an R8, but the prices over here are too high in my opinion.

I got my 1 year old RS for $58,500 (plus tax) when a 5+ yr old V8 R8 would've cost me around $86k (plus tax)
Personally I don't think they are worth that kind of money.


----------



## therock (Oct 15, 2006)

my tt turns heads all day long ......... but my best mates R8 is a different ball game , the heads turn with there mouths open , phones out takin pictures asking can hey sit in it , he s even had a few mums asking if he could take there kids to school leaving proms . i want one


----------



## mwad (Oct 11, 2013)

I'd love an R8..... One day ...... :twisted:


----------



## Uncle_rob (Apr 25, 2014)

R8 was always my plan. A year away from buying one. Would have been the v8 though. Bought the ttrs. Wandered into dealer with no intent to buy anything, saw the ttrs there, and couldn't stop myself buying it. Just fell in love. Maybe I will get an r8 one day. Friend has the v10 with supersport exhaust, it's incredible. Attracts so much attention. I'll play in his if I really want to, and my wallet can be grateful for now. With a scorpion decat coming soon, more noise will make the ttrs feel more like a show off car


----------



## dextter (Oct 29, 2007)

I`ll have this sort of "dilemma" (LOL) to think about next year, so I`m also interested in comments from anyone that`s owned, or driven both....

Blade-76; a bit more from you if you`re able please mate, as I know that you`ve owned both......running costs, servicing, and day-to-day real-world useability please ?

Yes, I know what people say, that if you have to ask about running costs then you can`t afford it, but I think that, in reality, there aren`t too many people around of that ilk that would be thinking about a used R8 anyway; if you have sort the of money to need not to ask "how much?", then you`d be in a brand-new one anyway.....


----------



## LEO-RS (Apr 13, 2009)

The only thing the R8 (V8 anyway) has going for it, is that it looks nice. Its performance does not match its 'supercar' looks. The car was released in 2006 so the design is old in 2014, its interior is dire by todays standards, it has a thirsty high emission engine that cokes up and loses quite a chunk of its initial power. R8 V8's usually dyno at around 380bhp. It's an expensive car to run just for its aesthetics when you consider its high road tax and low mpg figure. The engine choice by Audi was wrong from the beginning, fair enough, it sounds nice, but there's little point having a ''supercar'' if its going to have a hard time brushing off Golf GTI's. Another negative point when weighing up the pros and cons of the R8 is that many of us buy performance cars with tuning in mind and the V8 engine is difficult and expensive to extract more power from.

Then there's warranty to consider, you could buy a new RS that beats the R8 in every department above (bar aesthetics) and has a new plate and 3yrs warranty. New TTRS vs older R8, no contest, based on the above, the R8 only gets the vote if you are after a posing machine and foregoing everything else.

TTRS is quicker
TTRS is easier to tune, 2.5T engine an absolute peach.
TTRS is cheaper to tax
TTRS is cheaper to fuel
TTRS is cheaper to insure, service, buy consumables for
TTRS is a more practical day to day car, you can fit small passengers in the back
TTRS has a nicer cabin
TTRS is better value for money, £50k buys new, £50k R8 is more than likely out of warranty

R8 looks nicer and has more road presence
R8 handles better

Sound? Hmm, tough one, call it a draw.

Audi upped their game by releasing both V8 and V10's with hikes in power and S-tronic gearboxes and launch control, the V10 +/GT models etc which of course helps solve its performance problems but never the less, £50k TTRS vs £50k R8, the TTRS for me anyway wins hands down as the better choice.


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

This is an interesting thread as it's something I considered when I bought my now sold TTRS [smiley=bigcry.gif] , I considered an R8 at the time but plumped for the RS simply for the tuning potential , as the difference between a standard RS and a mapped one is simply huge , and as Mitchy says a tuned RS is certainly quicker than a V8 R8 no question well up to 100MPH anyway.

But as I've mentioned many times before , sports cars are about so much more than outright speed , this is just one factor and should be seen as such by any keen driver , the way a car feels and flows down a road and also importantly how it makes you feel should rank just as highly as speed IMO.

And you cannot possibly call an R8 slow !! a properly fettled one ( De-coked )is a very quick car indeed and just needs driving differently to a tuned RS , i.e use the revs more and perhaps a lower gear , it's just a different driving experience that's all.

And later this year I will be having this exact debate again when I consider my next car.


----------



## LEO-RS (Apr 13, 2009)

A Stage 2 tuned TTRS vs a Stage 2 tuned V8 R8 so like for like with both being around the same power...






Quite a difference by the end of the video.

A standard 335bhp TTRS is quicker than a standard 414bhp R8 by quite a margin also. Get them both on a start line down a 1/4m strip and the V8 R8 will score a high 13 1/4mph time in comparison to a low 12 1/4m time for the TTRS.

If we want to label the R8 as a supercar, (Many people out there would certainly label it as such) then it is slow in that sense for outright speed.

I do get what you are saying though, for sure, its about the whole package, how well it brakes, corners and feels etc but the TTRS (for me anyway) is the better buy.


----------



## Skygod (Mar 1, 2012)

I had the same debate in January but Mitchy summed up my thought process perfectly. R8 is eye candy and handles better but it's old now and expensive to run in comparison to a TTRS.

I use my TTRS+ daily and it's a absolute beast for what I want it for. I can cruise to work effortlessly or be there in 5 minutes if I stamp on the loud pedal.

Get a low milage RS+ and chuck a grand or 2 at it and there will be very few cars on the road that will keep up with you. IMO


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

It doesn't matter one little bit that the RS is quicker ask any normal man, lady or elephant and they will choose they R8 allll day long.

So what if that design is getting on (really?) you see an R8 and you can watch people breaking their necks looking at them.

Uber cool and whilst the RS is a FANTASTIC car it's not an R8


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Succinctly put and about sums it up TBH


----------



## davectr (Sep 9, 2012)

Mitchy said:


> The only thing the R8 (V8 anyway) has going for it, is that it looks nice. Its performance does not match its 'supercar' looks. The car was released in 2006 so the design is old in 2014, its interior is dire by todays standards, it has a thirsty high emission engine that cokes up and loses quite a chunk of its initial power. R8 V8's usually dyno at around 380bhp. It's an expensive car to run just for its aesthetics when you consider its high road tax and low mpg figure. The engine choice by Audi was wrong from the beginning, fair enough, it sounds nice, but there's little point having a ''supercar'' if its going to have a hard time brushing off Golf GTI's. Another negative point when weighing up the pros and cons of the R8 is that many of us buy performance cars with tuning in mind and the V8 engine is difficult and expensive to extract more power from.
> 
> Then there's warranty to consider, you could buy a new RS that beats the R8 in every department above (bar aesthetics) and has a new plate and 3yrs warranty. New TTRS vs older R8, no contest, based on the above, the R8 only gets the vote if you are after a posing machine and foregoing everything else.
> 
> ...


This is pretty much the exact reason I bought the TTRS rather than the R8. Spent a few quid tuning the TT (Loba) and it's now quite a weapon. Also managed to bag this as well as the TT for the same equivalent cost an R8 would've cost me


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

Having lived in the US most of my life, I never understood the point of having a super car when the legal speed limit is 70mph. Yeah, yeah...radar detectors, been there, done that and still got ticketed! (California highway patrol has spotter aircraft - trust me!)

My point being, If you can't take full advantage of the power and speed (as I can here on the German autobahns) what's the point of the extra cylinders and horsepower? Of course the R8 does have beautiful lines, but would you really drive it every day? That's a lot of money for a car that may end up sitting in your garage most of the time.

My 3.2 TT convertible goes out all the time, and in just about any weather (less serious snow due to salted roads around here). A point well made was for 50K Euro, you'll get way less miles on a much newer TT that's still under warranty than an R8. Not to mention the operational costs (fuel, insurance, etc.) and a heavier ride in town and much less storage room for road trips.

If you just want to cruise around get noticed, well, that's a different story and a completely different reason for dropping 50-grand on an R8.


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Quite shocking how the RS owners prefer the RS.

Who would have thought it :roll:


----------



## Blade_76 (Aug 11, 2004)

jamman said:


> It doesn't matter one little bit that the RS is quicker ask any normal man, lady or elephant and they will choose they R8 allll day long.
> 
> So what if that design is getting on (really?) you see an R8 and you can watch people breaking their necks looking at them.
> 
> Uber cool and whilst the RS is a FANTASTIC car it's not an R8


+1

You have to own an R8 to appreciate it, even tho mine was a pain in the arse, I loved it to bits. The RS+ is a fantastic bit of kit, but it's not an R8, no matter how fast it is.


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Blade_76 said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> > It doesn't matter one little bit that the RS is quicker ask any normal man, lady or elephant and they will choose they R8 allll day long.
> ...


You're agreeing with a Liverpool fan be careful :wink:


----------



## Blade_76 (Aug 11, 2004)

Yeah, I slipped up there...


----------



## sico (Feb 6, 2003)

Lol comparing a TT to an R8 and some saying the TT is better.

The TT is cool but it's no R8, it's in a totally different league. Would you like the TT or the R8 sir....err


----------



## SuperRS (Mar 7, 2012)

I've thought about it, v8 is all show no go sadly. The v10 is awesome, but when it goes wrong it will be expensive to own outside of warranty.

One thing you guys have to account for also is practicality.

The r8 with speeds bumps, and width restrictions won't be fun. Also the attention the car draws and worrying about it when leaving it parked somewhere is a big turn off for a lot of people.

Eventually the novelty wears off and it just becomes a hassle.


----------



## powerplay (Feb 8, 2008)

I wanted to get an R8 V10 GT, two actually, but had to settle on the TTRS as I couldn't fit my bike in the R8 :lol:


----------



## jaybyme (Mar 10, 2010)

I think purely for looks alone many would choose the R8,but there is no way I will pay 100 k+ for a car that is going to be made to look silly on the Autobahns by everyday tuned hatches and even diesels.
Thinking about it,the way things are going supercars will be brought more for looks than out right performance in the future.
There are so many cars that can hit 60 mph in around 4 second sand are quick to 100 mph,so that's the UK sorted.
On the Autobahns, an R8 with 430 ps or so,is not a fast car anymore,so most people that buy them drive slowly anyway.
Pretty much like 911's,90 % of the time I meet them they are driven by mature women who like the prestige value.


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

If it's all about owning a car that will get you noticed, there's a much cheaper way to do it and still avoid compromising about the R8 vs. TT decision.

Simply buy yourself a hot pink TT convertible fitted with R8 body kit and a pumped up sound system. Then, simply drive slowly through town with it cranked up blasting Lil Wayne or Vanilla Ice...trust me, they'll look! :lol:


----------



## billyali86 (Jul 26, 2011)

As said by many, the r8 would offer the more complete driving experience. But having hot hatches keep up with you would get annoying pretty quickly! This vid illustrates exactly






The v10 is where it's at!


----------



## Snappy79 (Dec 23, 2012)

Haha... LoL.

That vid say it all.


----------



## davectr (Sep 9, 2012)

sico said:


> Lol comparing a TT to an R8 and some saying the TT is better.
> 
> The TT is cool but it's no R8, it's in a totally different league. Would you like the TT or the R8 sir....err


I don't think people are sayid the TT is better (I certainly wasn't), just that it's a more practical proposition. For me,as has been stated, it's cheaper to buy,tax,service,insure etc etc but is faster, more user friendly and I dare park and leave it. The R8 is virtually identical inside to the TT, albeit much nicer from the outside (but how much time would you spend outside it looking at it?). Also the V8 doesn't have that much oomph for a supercar (yes I've driven them, and I had the similar engined B7 RS4, which is a great car, but not the fastest).
I would have a V10 tomorrow, if I had the money! [WINKING FACE]


----------



## neil_audiTT (Sep 1, 2010)

Yeah if i was gonna spend 40g's of my hard earn't. It'd be going on an R8 not a TTRS.

The R8 has such a presence. Regardless of wether it might be a lower end pace super car. It's still an occasion getting init and driving it around, Also looks alot more expensive than it actually is. If your average Joe asks you how much you paid for your TTRS and you said 40k, for a TT. He'd be abit taken aback :lol:

It's like getting an RS4 when you could buy an M3.

Rs4 all day long.

After my time has run in this TT, i seem to own my cars around 3 years. I reckon i'd be looking at an R8 next, Or dare i say it. A nissan GTR.


----------



## alexp (Jun 25, 2013)

Great thread! I'm pondering this too right now.

TT RS has a great combination of a great sports car with perfomance, handling and tuning potential combined with the practicalities of everyday use - storage space, fuel efficiency, extra 2 seats in the coupe. It also blends in reasonably well, most people who are not into cars will just recognise it as a TT. I doubt your everyday driver will know that its a £50K car.

R8 has the supercar looks for me and a real head turner. It may attract too much attention? I think I'd be a bit worried about leaving it parked up in certain places. I think it's more a weekend/day out car and you may need a 2nd car for everyday. I really can't imagine driving an R8 to the airport (suitcases won't fit anyway!) and leaving it in long stay parking! I drove my TTS to the airport recently and it comfortably held 2 large cases with the seats down! I also can't imagine popping out in an R8 to your local supermarket to get the weekly shop in! Just does not seem practical.

I'm swayed towards the TT RS Plus right now... seems to have the right combo of sports performance and everyday usability but the R8 lines are so sexy! :?


----------



## Blade_76 (Aug 11, 2004)

Depreciation is another factor, a brand new RS will lose more money in the first year, than 4 to 5 yr old R8. I bought mine for £50k, sold it two years later for 40k. I was hoping to get a Spyder, it's scary how they still sit at around 65k, one day...

As the r8 becomes more affordable I will be very interested to see what problems people have with them, I get the feeling there is much more than Audi are willing to let on - as you would expect, but being told we never have problems with r8's started to get very annoying dad time mine went in.


----------



## Blade_76 (Aug 11, 2004)

Forgot to say, I thought the same about the interiors being similar, I now know the R8 is defo more refined and of better quality. And the B&O is something else, the Bose in the RS doesn't come close.


----------



## gigeorge (Apr 2, 2014)

So non would be tempted by the Gallardo?


----------



## Uncle_rob (Apr 25, 2014)

gigeorge said:


> So non would be tempted by the Gallardo?


Gallardo is a massive step up in maintenance costs. R8 is a "cheap" cAr to run and maintain in comparison.


----------



## Vassilis (Mar 20, 2007)

I would have bought a used R8 for sure instead of a brand new ttrs if I wanted a coupé. For the same price you can get a decent low milleage (~20000 miles) R8 which is about 5 years old. However I needed a roadster as I spend more than 3 months per year in Greece during summer, so my only choice 2.5 years ago when I was looking for a car would have been a R8 V10 Spyder which was released in 2010-2011, meaning it would have been brand new and off the charts price wise (almost 3 times the price of the ttrs).


----------



## SuperRS (Mar 7, 2012)

Or instead of a r8 you could buy a Porsche turbo, or you could buy a lotus Elise, range rover sport and a Audi a8. Or you could buy a Ferrari 360 Modena.

All ifs and buts, but when it comes down to it being your money in the real world it's all different isn't it 

R8 maintence isn't going to be cheap....

Hell as the TTRS is getting older we are seeing the transmission problems start to creep through on both s-tronic and manu cars. And it's not a cheap fix.


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

RS for 50k? nah would never had got one if they were going for that much lol


----------



## tim_s (Jan 9, 2013)

I'd be seriously considering an Aston at circa 50-60k, but I'd probably want closer to 75k for a Vantage S, but then you're close to F-type Coupe V8 R money. As others have alluded to, outright speed isn't everything. A 600bhp Golf is F-quick and will embarrass a lot of cars, but at the end of the day it is still a Golf.

The TTRS is lovely and I looked into the cost of owning one before I started modding my TT-S, but it's not anywhere near as special as other cars in that price range. New vs Used is a debate that will rage forever and I am in the used camp at the moment - I'll let someone else eat the first 30ish% of depreciation.


----------



## CSMatt (Jun 15, 2011)

After taking both on track the r8 is the much better car, yes the rs maybe a better daily but if your spending that much on a car you want it to be special so r8 every day. But my money's on 911 turbo


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

My money's on my house at the moment, cars are just a money pit you throw your money down. Better off spending the money doing some track days in serious cars where you can do it without losing your license.


----------



## CSMatt (Jun 15, 2011)

The answer I was going to give, cars are dead money


----------



## alexp (Jun 25, 2013)

Yea thats true, but cars are so much fun to spend money on!


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

Yeah it certainly can get addictive but I also get bored of cars quite quickly too, the novelty of a new motor don't last too long with me


----------



## alexp (Jun 25, 2013)

Yea me too I normally keep my vehicles for 1 year! One month away from 1 year of TTS ownership and I am having a sneaky look around!

Does that mean the Roadster is going to get swapped out soon!


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

More than likely, but definitely need to keep it at least for this summer


----------



## RobLE (Mar 20, 2005)

I think the R8 will really date - looks good now still and with the revisions on the latest V10/V10 Plus, but give it a few years...not so sure.

...would prefer a Aston V8 Vantage personally, if I were spending circa £50k and considering an R8 (if able to have a less practical car). But a second-hand 911 Carrera 4S would probably get my vote over a £50k TT RS if an ounce of practicality was required... :twisted:


----------



## Candyturbo (Apr 20, 2014)

tim_s said:


> I'd be seriously considering an Aston at circa 50-60k, but I'd probably want closer to 75k for a Vantage S, but then you're close to F-type Coupe V8 R money. As others have alluded to, outright speed isn't everything. A 600bhp Golf is F-quick and will embarrass a lot of cars, but at the end of the day it is still a Golf.
> 
> The TTRS is lovely and I looked into the cost of owning one before I started modding my TT-S, but it's not anywhere near as special as other cars in that price range. New vs Used is a debate that will rage forever and I am in the used camp at the moment - I'll let someone else eat the first 30ish% of depreciation.


I drove a tts and a ttrs back to back on a test driveand they are not the same car at all imo
The rs is in my garage right now !


----------



## ash1970 (May 26, 2014)

When I see a R8 I think "oHHHH Its only an Audi"

Which is a little strange seeing as I only received my TTS two weeks ago. Which I love.

In fact I like the look of the TT over the R8-it looks like its trying too hard.


----------



## alexp (Jun 25, 2013)

Yea TTS is the perfect middle ground! :lol:


----------



## .nayef (Nov 1, 2013)

ash1970 said:


> When I see a R8 I think "oHHHH Its only an Audi"
> 
> Which is a little strange seeing as I only received my TTS two weeks ago. Which I love.
> 
> In fact I like the look of the TT over the R8-it looks like its trying too hard.


I think that might be bias speaking out.  
Looks are a matter of opinion of-course, but I think the average joe would think the R8 looks better.

If we talk about the way they drive the R8 wins hands down.


----------



## adamccc (Feb 24, 2014)

Did look at R8's when I got my RS as some of the old V8's with a couple of miles on them were under £40k, along with insurance being pretty much the same for me on both. But as with everyone else's point the RS with a remap is quicker than the V8 and even keeps up with V10's along with great fuel efficiency and an engine that you can get so much out of.

No doubt that the R8 is much more of a supercar to the public eye but the RS still gets a hell of a lot of interest and photos taken - think the next step from a Stg2/3 TT RS in the Audi Family would be an R8 GT or the new LMX.. which brings in the big issue with those cars; Price. The new LMX starts at £160k, which pushes it to compete with the 458 and 12C price points and I can't see it being faster or (personally) better looking than either.


----------



## adamccc (Feb 24, 2014)

And as for the noise of the V8, I don't think this is a bad sacrafice...


__
http://instagr.am/p/dz_66EwdVe/


----------



## alexp (Jun 25, 2013)

The R8 is becoming rather tempting as it approaches the 40K mark on the second hand market for 2006/7 plate V8s! :evil:


----------



## adamccc (Feb 24, 2014)

Handful here for around £40k mark:

http://www.autotrader.co.uk/search/used ... ynew%2Cnew


----------



## alexp (Jun 25, 2013)

A few cat C and Ds there...

But this one looks quite tasty!

http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classified/ ... ?logcode=p

That plus an Armytrix exhaust for abour 2K will be a lot of bang for your buck imo!


----------

